# Utah Ghosttowns



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for some good old ghosttowns to explore that don't get alot of visitors in the northern or northeastern part of Utah. Any suggestions?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out this site:

http://www.ghosttowns.com/states/ut/utcounty.html


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Check out this site:
> 
> http://www.ghosttowns.com/states/ut/utcounty.html


I saw a book about Utah Ghost Towns once. Very cool site NHS. Looks like there may be some very small sites not listed.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Out in the book cliffs are the old mining towns of Watson, Rainbow, and Dragon. There's not a lot left at any of them, but they are kind of neat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There are a few listed on here as well in the area you are talking about:
http://www.desertislands.org/utahmap.htm


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Most of them get visited quite a bit if there is anything left of them. Most the good ones are on private ground and inaccessable.


----------

